# Fridge travel catch



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Any help would be appreciated once again thanks. The travel catch on my fridge has finally fallen to pieces and trying to find a replacement is proving a little difficult, and expensive :roll: 
Does anyone have an address, ebay or otherwise, that I can contact.
Still think that another van would be better, but THAT is EXPENSIVE :roll: :roll: 
Thanks again folks.
Norman.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the travel catch and advise the manufacturer of the fridge which I suspect is Dometic.

If it is Dometic, please let me know the production number and RM number shown printed on the sticker on the rear bottom inside wall of the fridge and I will look at Dometics parts system see if its still available and advise a part number.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ours is a Dometic. It had a metal catch operated by a sliding plastic part. It was rubbish. After replacing it several times I made a metal catch myself. It has lasted several years now without problems. I made it from the handle of an old fashioned tin opener.

Post a photo of yours and if it's the same I will post one of the part I made, Alan.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I spoke to the a Dometic technical chap the other week about the travel catches regularly failing. He explained that has now been resolved with the new 8XXX series models as the catches have been completely redesigned, and that on the fridges that used the sliding travel catches the doors are hung true at the factory but when they are loaded the geometry of the door relative to the cabinet changes as the door sags ever so slightly on one side causing additional stress on the catch whilst in operation putting more stress on the plastic tabs on the back of the slider. He advised that this can be alleviated by using a washer to raise the metal catch back up to compensate. We also see some fail due to being pushed too far when closing or opening.

I'd be interested to see a photo of your travel catch Alan.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

premiermotorhomes said:


> I'd be interested to see a photo of your travel catch Alan.
> 
> Regards,
> Chris


Ditto.

Our fridge catch frequently jams up. Nothing to do with a sagging door :roll: .

It happens when the door is pushed closed and the catch is already in the lock position. The force of the closing door pushes the locking hook part too far and it then jams preventing the door from closing fully.
The catch then has to be stripped down and reassembled correctly.
Not a difficult job just a PITA.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No sooner said than done.

It needs a clean, suppose I should have done that first. I used the metal bit from inside the old catch as a pattern.

I have often meant to see if I could hide the spring. I think the old sliding bit could be used to do that, Alan.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

What a simple but effective solution! One i'm sure will help many others.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just found the old cover, it's not the sliding bit. It could be altered slightly and put on upside down so it extends towards the front rather than the back to cover the spring.My spring is a little too long for that to work but it would hide all but the screw retaining the spring on mine.

Anyone else doing it just needs to shorten the spring a smidge. That job took me about 15 minutes and I don't know how many stupid flimsy catches I would have used at £9 a go as I seem to remember.

Probably when I am ready to sell the van I will fit a standard one again as it looks a little better, even if it only works for a short time, Alan.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you for your replies, unfortunately I never have success attempting to download photos onto the forum so I will just describe the item. It is approximately 40mm long, 121mm wide and the body is 20mm high, old money approx 1.5 inches long, .5" wide and .75" high.
Chris, the manufacturer is Electrolux but parts are stated as Dometic, the RM no is 4401LM and the serial no is 9280315.
The body of the catch has split so little chance of re-assembling it, a simple screw stuck in the hole would suffice but the van deserves better :lol: 
Norman.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Norman, 

The RM4401LM is not showing up on the parts system, but a quick Google came up with the image shown attached below.

I don't know in what condition the catch assembly is in, but I was told that a Golf Tee makes a great substitute if the pins broken.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Chris,
That photo is of the exact model that I have but mine is never as full :lol: 
Should I not have any success I will resort to a wooden peg or golf tee.
Thanks again.
Norman.


----------



## ConradA (May 9, 2011)

You could try Leisure Spares, they are the company designated by Dometic to sell spare parts. 
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/
01423 320009


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

After quite a few new catches which either did not fit or pinged off at the slightest pressure we resorted to a bit of blue tac just to hold the lever when traveling. It is now one of our pre set off checks. We also use blue tac to stop the metal slidey door to the tv (now converted to drinks 8) ) cabinet rattling too much when on the move. Not elegant, but effective (and cheap).

Sue


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I repaired mine with good od Gaffer Tape and it has worked ok for ages. I always try to use the catch very very carefully as ther are definitely fragile.

Bob


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Peoples, many thanks for your replies. O,leary motorhomes have the very thing at £9.99. bargain.
Norman.


----------

